

JSaw - a digital audio workstation for the browser with Javascript - nateberkopec
http://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/thpe5/calling_all_music_javascript_enthusiasts/

======
nateberkopec
Working demo: <http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19088947/JSaw/index.html>

